# Probleme mit Steelseries Xai



## PsychoDad (9. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

habe mir gestern die XAI gekauft und voller Vorfreude an meinen PC (direkt) angeschlossen. Nun fingen die Probleme an, die Ladezeit von Windows 7 Professional verlängerte sich um ca. 15 sec, was meiner Meinung nach eine halbe Ewgkeit ist und ich besseres gewohnt bin. Nun gut dachte ich mir, was solls. Nachdem Windows nach einer halben Ewigkeit gestartet war wurden die Maus erkannt und die Treiber vom BS installiert. Nachdem ich die Software der Maus gestartet hatte wurde eine Firmware-Update auf der XAI installiert, was ohne Probleme erfolgte. Nach einem (langen) Neustart von Win7 hatte ich plötzlich keine Internetverbindung mehr, erst nach der Deaktivierung und erneuter Aktivierung der Netzwerkverbindung konnte ich auch das Internet nutzen. Nachdem auch 2-3 mal die Maussoftware ihren Dienst verweigerte und alle Fehler reproduzierbar sind, d.h. lange Startzeit, keine Netzwerkverbindung bin ich am überlegen, die Maus zurückzugeben. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von Euch eine Lösung für mein Problem oder die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Meine PC-Config: GAEP35-DS3 - E8400@3GHz - XFX GF GTX260 - 4 GB Corsair - Xonar DS

MfG

PsychoDad


----------



## RaptorX (9. Februar 2010)

Hi,

sag bitte nicht sowas wollte mir die maus nächste woche kaufen.

Hat jmd eine lösung für sein problem ? ist das ein bekannter fehler?



mfg


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Februar 2010)

Das mit der längeren Ladezeit ist bekannt. Da kann man was im Bios umstellen das es wieder normal läuft. Das mit der Netzwerkverbindung ist mir neu. Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört. Auch die Software von SteelSeries arbeitet bei mir ohne Probleme. Ich hab die Maus jetzt seit Release und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## PsychoDad (9. Februar 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Das mit der längeren Ladezeit ist bekannt. Da kann man was im Bios umstellen das es wieder normal läuft. Das mit der Netzwerkverbindung ist mir neu. Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört. Auch die Software von SteelSeries arbeitet bei mir ohne Probleme. Ich hab die Maus jetzt seit Release und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.



Kannst Du mir evtl. sagen, welche BIOS-Einstellungen das sind 

MfG


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube was mit dem USB Legacy. Wenn das wohl aktiviert ist dann dauert das länger. Ist je nach Board anders. Bei meinem DFI ist die Ladezeit bei beiden Einstellungen gleich lang.


----------



## PsychoDad (9. Februar 2010)

Also, ich habe eine Lösung für das Netzwerkproblem gefunden:

ein Dienst der von Photoshop gestartet wurde hat sich wohl mit dem Treiber der XAI nicht vertragen. Nachdem ich den Dienst (Bonjour Services) deaktiviert habe, klappt es auch mit dem Treiber der XAI und der Internetverbindung.

Bleibt nur noch das Problem der langen Startzeit von Windows 7


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe USB Legacy an und ja, der PC braucht 10 - 15 Sek länger zum Booten, weil der PC erst einmal alle USB-Geräte verifiziert. Und die Xai ist halt einfach mehr als eine 08/15 Maus: Sie ist sogar den Topmodellen von Logitech und Razer wohl technisch Lichtjahre voraus.

Die Probleme mit dem Lan kann ich jedoch nicht nachvollziehen. Kann es sein, dass die Maus mehr Lanes vom Board blockiert? Ist das überhaupt möglich? Obwohl, USB ist ganz anders angebunden als Lan. Bei mir ist der Lan-Chipsatz an einer PCI-E Lane. Also quasi autark von den sonstigen Peripheriegeräten.

Eigentlich kann die Maus treibermäßig nichts geändert haben, denn die Software ist kein Treiber. Der Treiber ist die Maus selbst. Die Software ist nur ein komfortableres Mittel, sie zu konfigurieren. Obwohl ich auch nicht die neueste Firmwareversion fahre. Getreu dem Motto: "Never change a running System." Bei mir läuft die Xai sehr gut, die Software ist atm. nichtmal mehr auf der Kiste. 

Kann man wohl bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Vielleicht ist deine ja ein Garantiefall? Obwohl Steel sonst eine gute Qualitätssicherung hat.


----------



## PsychoDad (13. Februar 2010)

Nagut wenn es nicht der Treiber ist dann ist es eben die Maussoftware die den Konflikt mit dem Dienst von Photoshop auslöst.

Ich habe übrigens die Lösung für das Problem mit der langen Bootzeit der Maus herausgefunden:

seitdem ich die XAI an einen aktiven USB-HUB angeschlossen habe, habe ich bei Windows 7 wieder die normale d.h. kurze Bootzeit.

MfG

PS: ein Problem habe ich allerdings noch: ich habe reproduzierbar einen Fehler bei der Macroprogrammierung. Die Software stürzt nach wiederholter Tastenneubelegung ohne Vorwarnung ab.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Februar 2010)

Habe die Maus hinten am Board dran und die genannten Probleme nicht bestätigen!? Wo hattest du die Maus denn angeschlossen? Tastatur? Hub?

Mal was Anderes, hat jemand für die evtl. ein gutes Profil für CoD6MW2?


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Februar 2010)

Die Macrofunktion ist noch was verbuggt. 

Profile musst dir selber basteln. Jeder hat andere Vorlieben bei den Einstellungen.


----------



## PsychoDad (13. Februar 2010)

Hatte die Maus zuerst am Board angeschlossen. 
Das mit der Startzeit von Windows scheint wohl ein Problem zu sein das viele User haben.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Februar 2010)

Bekomme aber irgendwie noch kein perfektes Profil hin.

Ich weiß, dass jeder andere Vorlieben hat. Hätte ja aber sein können, dass man evtl. eine Profilsammlung erstellt. Wo jeder mal rumprobiren kann... 
Vielleicht ginge das ja!?


----------



## zeroz (13. Februar 2010)

Suchst du vielleicht sowas hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ngen-exact-sense-rate-aim-freemove-accel.html .


----------



## Aeroloko (25. Februar 2010)

Hallöle!

Hab mir ebenso die XAI gehollt, aber ein Problem mit dem Doppelklick.
Den würde ich geren auf das Mausrad legen.
Nur gibts es keinen Doppelklick und das via Makro einzustellen ist unmöglich, da er nichts übernimmt und das Programm abstürtzt.

Habt ihr dafür eine Lösung?

Bestes!


----------

